# New to walleye



## zveryok (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I am very new (never fished for) to walleye, and I just had some questions about gear/bait setups. I currently have a Gloomis SJR700 Rod which is rated 4-8 lb line and team daiwa tierra 2000 reel. Is this sufficient for walleye? I was thinking of using 6 lb line. Also, I hear jigs are very popular for walleye, how does one go about using one of these things? I usually use a float/worm or float/live bait combo. As I understand it, walleye are pretty toothy. What sort of, if any, leader do you use? Thanks very much.


----------



## hhguide (Oct 21, 2007)

When I start out the year fishing I start out with jigs and a minnow. I use fatheads or shiners and sumtimes suckers. As the summer moves on I then move into more a lindy jig person I start to use alot more crawlers and leeches. A good leader to start out with is a 3 to 4 foot leader seems to work best for me though each lake is different. I use the same rod as you with the 6 pound test. I use the fluorocarbon line only but its what you feel comfortable with. When i'm jigging I like to cast it out let it drop and then pop it and reel in the slack then pop it again. if your in deep water just put it on the bottom and pop it and the let it drop. I hope this can help you out or at least give you a few ideas!


----------

